# Where to buy corn?



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

I live in Gahanna and I'm trying to track down a good place to buy shelled corn to load the feeders here at home and my Uncle's place out past Pickerington. So anywhere in between would be great. $8 for a 40lb sack at Wally World is killing me. I'm willing to drive a little ways to get a good volume. Any places to stop in are appreciated.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check any farm supply store. I know the Mill in Plain City sells it in big bags. Check around New Albany. There use to be a mill there that sold corn for planting. That's what you need. Check the phone book and there should be mills listed that sell corn.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Your local feed mill is about the best place or Tractor Supply. Good luck


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

8 bucks is a little steep i seen a feed store that was selling it for 4.50 40# on the plains so im sure you can find it cheaper than 8 bucks


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm having no luck period finding a place close to home for corn, I guess its time for a mini roadtrip and buy some bulk.


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I found some. Purdin's in Johnstown has 50lb sacks for $5.95...more for less. Works for me.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I drive thru Michigan for work a lot and it seems every farm house sells deer bait even though they made baiting deer illegal. But from gas stations to farm houses they sell ear corn, shelled corn, Sugar Beets and carrots. The bags of shelled corn are over 50 pounds each then it is what ever fills the bag up is what is weighs but the cost runs 4 dollars each or 4 bags for 10 bucks. They also have front end loaders to fill up your truck bed or trailer with tonage. Talk about a bait pile. Carrots are falling out of favor as the DNR is looking for piles of bait from the air. The deer love the sugar beets and they can not be seen from the air, corn is a bit bright for most up there also.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

also check the Johnstown mill... thats where i get mine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Johnstown is $6.60 for fifty pounds. It should come down when this seasons harvest starts to show up in three or four weeks.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

If you need large amounts of corn you need to go to an elevator. Prices on shelled corn are about $65-70 per thousand pounds right now depending on the day. Prices don't always drop when the harvest is in full swing, but sometimes they do. Todays grain market is like gas prices, extremely unpredictable. But buying corn in 40 or 50 pound bags is very expensive.


----------

